# [OT][kernel] Wasze opinie o patchsecie nitro

## gmad

Witam wszystkich!

To mój pierwszy wpis na tym forum, więc jeśli coś zrobię, napiszę nie tak to wybaczcie...

Do rzeczy. Co myślicie o patch-packu nitro?

Długi czas używałem slackware i tam stosowałem ten patch. Jak sprawa wygląda z gentoo. Ponadto widzę, że projekt nitro coś ostatnio szwamkuje - ich strona dłuuuugo już jest nieaktywna.

 [fallow_edit]

odzielilem post z  tego tematu .

Problem wymaga nowego watka. 

[/fallow_edit] 

----------

## fallow

Wprawdzie "pochodze" z przeciwnego obozu (robie -love i -vivid) , ale wbrew watkom na forum wcale nie walczymy z Seppe czy Tigerem, wrecz przeciwnie.

1) sprawa jaka masz dystrybucje nie ma zadnego zwiazku z patchsetem ktorego uzywasz.

co myslimy ?  nie ma idealnego rozwiazania by zadowolic wszystkich 

wszystkie patchsety roznia sie od siebie i maja postawione mniej wiecej inne cele.

najpierw to user powinien zadac sobie pytanie czego tak naprawde on potrzebuje a potem 

wybrac dla siebie patchset nie sugerujac sie fama i rekomendacjami innych, ktorzy czesto z niewiedzy polecacaja niewlasciwe dla sytuacji rozwiazania.

zadales pytanie co sadzimy o nitro ? tak samo mozna zadac pytanie co sadzimy o linux'ie.

powiedz w jakim sensie , i czego oczekujesz od patchsetu jako uzytkownik.

Tiger ( ktory obecnie robi nitro ) jest teraz na wakacjach, i nie bedzie go przez miesiac.

patchsetow do wyboru jest duzo  :Smile: 

btw. wielu osobom ktore siegaja po rozne patchsety wystarczy po prostu vanilla, na obecnym etapie rozwuju.

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## gmad

Przede wszystkim zależy mi na dostosowaniu i optymalizacji mojego komputera jako desktop. Najlepiej niech będą w patchset-ie zawarte funkcje wyciskające na maksa wszystko coi się da z wydajności komputera. Chcę też mieć łatę supermount (bardzo lubię tę opcję) oraz Win4Lin. Oczywiście musi być też fbsplash.

Słyszałem nie raz opinie, że ta łata jest lepsza na desktop, ata nie , np. dyskusja w poprzednim wątku na temat grsecurity. Już wcześniej słyszałem, że zestaw tch łat może kosztem wzrostu bezpieczeństwa zmniejszyć wydajność pracy komputera. Chciałbym uzyskać waszą radę - który zestaw łat najbardziej mi się przyda...

----------

## univac^

Najlepiej ściągnać vanille i nałożyć własnoręcznie te kilka patchy.

----------

## martin.k

Nie ma uniwersalnego zestawu łat  :Smile:  Zawsze dostajesz coś kosztem czegoś.

Ale tak już jest. Nie można jednym zestawem łatek zadowolić wszystkich  :Smile: 

Więc pozostaje ci albo wybór jakiegoś zestawu, albo skomponowanie samodzielnie patcha,

z opcjami które tobie akurat odpowiadają. To nie jest takie trudne  :Shocked:    Trzeba trochę czasu i

podstawowej znajomości posługiwania się patchem. Osobiście sam sobie 

produkuję zestaw łatek, a nie jestem informatykiem tylko, za przeproszeniem, bankowcem.

Pozdro!

----------

## fallow

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Najlepiej ściągnać vanille i nałożyć własnoręcznie te kilka patchy.

 

zgadzam sie.ale nie kazdy ma czas/chec/umiejetnosci w razie rejectow lub odnajdywania tego co zmienilo sie w jakiejs funkcji kiedy latka jest do starszej wersji jadra lub jak zastapic funkcje ktorej juz nie ma.

 *gmad wrote:*   

> Przede wszystkim zależy mi na dostosowaniu i optymalizacji mojego komputera jako desktop. Najlepiej niech będą w patchset-ie zawarte funkcje wyciskające na maksa wszystko coi się da z wydajności komputera. Chcę też mieć łatę supermount (bardzo lubię tę opcję) oraz Win4Lin. Oczywiście musi być też fbsplash.
> 
> Słyszałem nie raz opinie, że ta łata jest lepsza na desktop, ata nie , np. dyskusja w poprzednim wątku na temat grsecurity. Już wcześniej słyszałem, że zestaw tch łat może kosztem wzrostu bezpieczeństwa zmniejszyć wydajność pracy komputera. Chciałbym uzyskać waszą radę - który zestaw łat najbardziej mi się przyda...

 

w tej chwili obecne patchsety mozna podzielic na 3 grupy. (wymienie te bardziej znane na tym forum)

oparte na staircasie ( ck,cko,nitro,vivid,dark )

oparte na ingoschedzie ( love )

czesc korzysta takze z plugsched lub z RTP ( dawne love , jedi ).

w morphie to zalezy od release'u.

oczywiscie pojawia sie mnostwo nowych patchsetow ale nie pamietam teraz ich nazw  :Razz:   :Smile: 

teoretycznie jesli chcesz uzyskac lepsza interaktywnosc poprzez sam design cpu schedulera mozesz wybrac staircase'a , ktorego design mial w duzym stopniu zminimalizowac opoznienia i poprawic wlasnie interaktywnosc.

kiedys roznice meidzy vanilliowym ingoschedem a staircase byly b.odczuwalne , od jakiegos czasu ingosched zostal naprawde b.ulepszony i te roznice ( takze w pomiarach latencies ) sa juz male.

czesc osob rozgranicza to tak : dla niskiego i sredniego load average/obciazenia lepsza interaktywnosc zapewnia staircase , dla duzego - ingosched. ingosched takze przechodzi wiele usprawnien pod katem NUMA.

musze przyznac ze widac to na wolniejszych procesorach (~1GHz ) . kiedy ktos ma np. 2GHz++ roznica ta bedzie w sumie prawie niewidoczna. Bardzo duza role odgrywa tez system plikow ( odnosnie zachowania interaktywnosci systemu ) i jest bezprosrednio zwiazany z wborem cpu schedulera ( IMHO ) . np. jesli ktos uzywa fs ktory bardzo intensywnie korzysta z zasobow CPU ( reiserfs/reiser4 ) by skompensowac braki interaktywnosci spowodowane samym fsem lepiej wybrac ingosched. (stad ucieczki w strone nickscheda w love kiedy mielismy jeszcze support reisera4 ) . jesli uzywa sie systemu plikow majacego wynikajace z samego designu male opoznienia i male obciazenie procesora mozna smialo pokusic sie o staircase.

jesli komus zalezy na extremalnie malych opoznieniach ( nie mylic interaktywnoscia ) to mozna sprobowac latki RTP ( real time preemption ) Ingo Molnara , jest to rozszerzenie do Ingoscheda.

co do io schedulerow w zasadzie wszystkie patchsety oferuja CFQv3 ktory moim zdaniem jest najlepszym desktopowym wyborem by zachowac interaktywnosc w momentach wyzszego obciazenia.

ogolnie nie da sie powiedziec co dla kogo jest najlepsze jednym zdaniem poniewaz kazdy inaczej korzysta ze swojego desktopu , uzywa wmow ktore roznie obciazaja system ( fluxbox vs kde ) i np. interaktywnosc ktora dla jednego bedzie dobra, dla innego moze juz byc niewystarczajaca . 

ja po protu polecem sprobowac roznych patchsetow  :Smile: 

w skrocie : 

- nitro to ck roszerzone o dodatkowe ficzery i troche latek z mm

- love to zblizony do vanilli patchset , bez ricerskich latek i wodotryskow ( kiedys bylo zupelnie inaczej ) 

- vivid to ck nalozone na pelne mm z fbsplashem i vesatng etc.

- morph - tu zalezy to w zasadzie od release'u.

proponuje pogrzebac po tym dziale naszego forum  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html

ja mam caly system na ext3 i korzystam z vivida.

ps. Con Kolivas rekomenduje ext3  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## gmad

Odpowiedź wyczerpująca... Aż za bardzo. Mam AMD 800 MHz, więc chyba się zdecyduję na nitro, lub np. love w zależności od zawartości dodatkowych łatek.

Dzięki za radę!

----------

## fallow

 *gmad wrote:*   

> Odpowiedź wyczerpująca... Aż za bardzo. Mam AMD 800 MHz, więc chyba się zdecyduję na nitro, lub np. love w zależności od zawartości dodatkowych łatek.
> 
> Dzięki za radę!

 

jednym slowem witamy z powrotem w punkcie wyjscia  :Smile: 

jedyna dobra metoda to potestowac samemu. 

testujac tylko jeden i mowiac ze jest swietnie/zle (jak wielu) popelnilbys blad, bo nie testowales reszty wiec nie ma dobrego punktu odniesienia. z reszta wszystkie te roznicy sa tak "duze" , ze czasem trudno je zauwarzyc  :Wink:  moge tez zaprzeczyc samemu sobie i powiedziec ze w takim razie dobrym punktem odniesienia jest vanilla  :Laughing: 

najbardziej stabilne powinno byc w kolejnosci ck,love,morph,nitro/cko,vivid na koncu z racji tego ze jest na mm.

cheers.

----------

## crs

Nitro jak nitro, ale skoro nie możesz się zdecydować na patchset to może zerknij na gentoo-sources. Czesto aktualizowany, nie będziesz musiał ręcznie ściągać ani patchów, ani ebuildów. Jest tam wszystko to czego używam/potrzebuję. Mnie pasuje. Na shedullerach (widzisz, nawet nie wiem jak się to pisze;-) się nie znam więc małą to dla mnie robi różnicę.

A, nie słuchaj fallowa.  :Razz:  ext3 nie jest _super_.  :Wink: 

*joke*

Polecam:

```
eix sources
```

Masz tam wszystkie dostępne w gentoo patchsety (i vanilla). Spróbuj wybrać coś z tego, potem szukaj dalej.  :Smile: 

Powodzenia.

----------

## gmad

Dopiero od niedawna mam na kompie Gentoo. Do tej pory byłem zapaleńcem Slackware (zresztą do tej pory w pracy mam ten system i nie zmienię) co być może zmienia trochę moje podejście do systemu. Ja zawsze standardowe jądro zastępowałem własnym, dodatkowo połatanym czym się da - różnymi powerpackami, patchsetami... Zawsze, ale to zawsze widziałem wzrost wydajności systemu na nowym jądrze. Nie wiem jednak, na ile to był wzrost wydajności spowodowany właściwą konfiguracją jądra (małe, tylko z najbardziej potrzebnymi elementami, brak zbędnych modułów), a na ile łatek poprawiających wydajność komputera. Zawsze jednak zaznaczałem opcje, które jak przeczytałem w opisie, miały wspomódz komputer jako desktop.

Pytanie moje jest następujące: jeśli wkompiluję  schedulling (jakiśtam) czy powinienem coś dodatkowo zrobić w systemie, aby on zadziałał, tj. zmodyfikować jakieś pliki, zainstalować dodatkowy soft, czy też to wystarczy?

----------

## fallow

1.jesli mowisz o cpu schedulerze to 

 a) jesli nakladasz dodatkowe patche na Ingoscheda nie trzeba robic nic

 b) jesli nakladasz patch ze Staircasem nie trzeba robic nic

 c) jesli nakladasz patch Plugsched P.Willamsa jest to kwesita podania odpowiedniego cpu schedulera via bootparams -> "cpusched=nazwa"

 d) jesli jest to Zaphod , mozna zmienic tryb z SPA-PB na SPA-ZAPHOD via /sys

* pomijam Hydre,SPA czy nickscheda/genetic-nickscheda bo nie sa juz rozwijane

2.jesli mowisz o io schedulerach , w tej chwili wszystko (CFQv3 ktorego nie bylo) jest w vanilli (2.6.13-rc)

trzeba zaznaczyc jako moduly wszystkie 4ry ( cfq,as,noop,deadline ) by pozniej moc je przelaczac w locie.

wybor defaultowego odbywa sie via bootparams -> "elevator=nazwa"

mozna jeszcze dodac wybor z menuconfig -> http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/ferengi_market/def_iosched_select_menu.diff

lub uzywac ladnego skyrptu do zmiany w locie -> http://vivid.dat.pl/fallow/pub/scheduler_change_script

* jesli chcesz uzywac genetic-anticipatory , po zaaplikowaniu latek trzeba wybrac w menu genetic-lib i genetic-anticipatory i oczywiscie ustawic elevator na anticipatory.

Szczerze mowiac to jesli naprawe mamy mowic o wzroscie czegokolwiek to pomiar na oko zdecydowanie tu nie wystarczy. Wiadomo , ze tutaj wszystko nalezy poprzec testami i seriami wynikow/testow. Kiedys bylem na tyle zapalony i robilem ich duzo aby przetestowac rozne cpu schedulery pod roznymi aspektami.

Roznice oczywiscie sa, ale w tej chwili (od czasu poprawienia Ingoscheda) jak dla mnie , sa male.

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## gmad

A mógłbyś przynajmniej w paru słowach wyjaśnić na czym polea działanie io i cpu schedulerach i dlaczego ewent. poprawjają wydajność komputera.

----------

## no4b

Mówcie co chcecie, ale i tak najlepiej mieć własnoręcznie nałożone łatki ;]. Choć ja odkąd zmieniłem sprzęt działam na vanilla i jest dobrze ;]

----------

## fallow

 *gmad wrote:*   

> A mógłbyś przynajmniej w paru słowach wyjaśnić na czym polea działanie io i cpu schedulerach i dlaczego ewent. poprawjają wydajność komputera.

 

tego jest mnostwo na googlach. naprawde duzo.

w paru slowach : cpu scheduler zajmuje sie okresleniem ktory proces powinnies ruszyc nastepny/ przydzielaniem czasu procesora dla procesow. io scheduler dzieli zasoby I/O pomiedzy procesy.

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Mówcie co chcecie, ale i tak najlepiej mieć własnoręcznie nałożone łatki ;]. Choć ja odkąd zmieniłem sprzęt działam na vanilla i jest dobrze ;]

 

zgadzam sie w pelni  :Smile:  dlatego zawsze robie sam  :Smile:  btw. vanilla jest teraz IMHO b.dobra.

cheers.

----------

## wodzik

na razie jak najbardziej pozytywne  :Very Happy: 

polecam: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nitro-sources niestety instalacja opisana na przykladzie nitro-sources-2.6.12-r2.ebuild ale ebuilda zciagasz z http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uyavl/public/nitro-sources/2.6.12-nitro5/ i jest git tylko zmieniasz w  poleceniu

```
# ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.12-r2.ebuild digestna
```

 na swoja wersje czyli r2 na r5.

pozdro wodzik

----------

